# Im still not sure what it is



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

but its registered 1971 










Been stood ages too!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

A Hymer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

J reg? 1970 I think? did ellddis do an a-class around then? 

is the ironing board a significant part of it?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

bigtree said:


> A Hymer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


The sticker across the front says 'Multicruiser' if that helps :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not everyone recognises original innovative design first time around. Give it time!

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

is it in Poynton!?


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it's a "Annoying the neighbours"


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

when i came home on leave earl 70's my posh mate's dad had bought one like this he traded in a bedford dormobile for it & i thought it came from the same place,??up in hull??i think, whether that was factory or dealer can't remember but it really was the bees knees at the time hadn't really given it a thought but i'm positive it was british built.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

bognormike said:


> is the ironing board a significant part of it?


Of course it is. 8)

You obviously don't know much about motorhomes young man. 8O


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nearly 3 years and you've *still* not solved it 8O

For those wondering, there's a better picture at 
http://www.volkszone.com/VZi/archive/index.php?t-660980.html

MrsBob


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Is that a jock strap clinging to the toilet window?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Obvious. :roll: Its a motorhome 
dave p


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

teemyob said:


> is it in Poynton!?


Nae - second home - Edinburgh


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Nearly 3 years and you've *still* not solved it 8O
> 
> For those wondering, there's a better picture at
> http://www.volkszone.com/VZi/archive/index.php?t-660980.html
> ...


A different picture - not better 

My other website indulgence


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Not being pedantic but in defence of the posh neighbourhood of Davidson Mains (I don't live there  ) The van is actually located in the more down market area of Pilton. I have passed it a few times and wondered what it is/was. I doubt it will ever move again and by the look of the view through the front screen it is being used as a garden shed, I could only view at a relatively fast speed, any slower could have risked my alloys being stolen  As others have said, this must be the neighbours from hell. Even the wheelie bin is upside down!


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Its a wheelie bin, I've got one on my drive


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its a Multicruiser built by a one man band in Hull, he always used that profiled aluminium sheeting, My very first Motorhome which gave me the bug was a Multicruiser c class on an Ldv 400 with a landrover engine, it wouldnt pull you out of bed and made you sweat aiming it instead of steering it as the kingpins were seized.It was ugly but to be fair well built with good woodwork inside, i have some pics of it but it was before digital and there not on the computer.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Buy it!

Take the engine out of the Porsche and stick it in!

:lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> Not being pedantic but in defence of the posh neighbourhood of Davidson Mains (I don't live there


Where is it you live then ? I promise to only pop round if invited


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

1302 said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > Not being pedantic but in defence of the posh neighbourhood of Davidson Mains (I don't live there
> ...


We live in the New Town area of the city. Royal Terrace if you know Edinburgh? Your welcome anytime but we are never there always away in the van or working


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > stewartwebr said:
> ...


I know it well - theres often a nice old RUF Porsche parked in you street at the east end.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Not the street with the Porsche - the one with the Maroon Morris Minor


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Weren't Multicruiser best known for demountables? I'd guess this is a one-off - wouldn't fancy driving it in the rain with those mini-wipers. 

It bears some loose resemblance to the old Elddis A-class, one of very few British attempts at an A-class.


----------

